# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Сам себе режиссёр, видеоператор и монтажёр)))

## Aniva

Здравствуйте, вообще я музыкальный руководитель в детском саду и монтаж видео скорее моё хобби. Но в садике часто надо что снять и отмонтировать. Особенно в последнее время))) Хочу поделиться своими работами с единомышлинниками. Первое, недавнее, видеопоздравление детей с Днём пожилого человека.

----------

LINSLI (29.11.2020), nekey (26.09.2021)

----------


## Aniva

Еще бы хотела поделиться во таким видео. Поздравление детей с днём дошкольного работника

----------

LINSLI (29.11.2020)

----------


## Aniva

Есть уже, видимо, такая традиция, что в нашем саду, на "воспитатель года", занимаюсь монтажом видеовизитки. Вот одна  из моих работ.

----------


## wanessa

Интересно, какие программы используете для монтажа, где берете заставки? Вижу, что только создали канал, еще мало видео и подписчиков, так что удачи!

----------

//Эlla (03.10.2022), Aniva (13.10.2021)

----------


## Aniva

Здравствуйте. Подготовка к выпускным и летние каникулы выдернули немного) Пользуюсь Adobe Premiere Pro. Заставки скачиваю с ютуба. Спасибо :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Aniva

День добра и уважения не получился таким каким бы хотелось. Многие детки болели, тем более те на ком можно было сделать хорошие номера. Но в этой теме я делюсь своими навыками монтажа)))

----------


## Aniva

Монтировать визитные карточки для воспитателей нашего детского сада стало уже доброй традицией. Этому ролику года 4

----------


## Aniva

Ну а вот ещё одна работа двухлетней давности

----------


## Aniva

Видеоролик о прохождении спартакиады в Нижнегорском 2018 г.

----------


## Aniva

Совсем скоро готовить видео ко Дню матери, а пока делюсь видеоконцертом ко "Дню добра и уважения" этого года)

----------


## Aniva

Продолжение материала визитных карточек воспитателей. Каждую видео визитку стараемся сделать наполненную, смысловую.

----------


## Aniva

Наша воспитатель победила на уровне района. Требование к видео дальше были с лимитом. Поэтом ролик делали заново

----------


## Aniva

Так же по теме. Воспитатель готовила Мастер класс по мультипликации. Мой монтаж, вот что получилось.

----------

